# Sephora HAUL! + MAC Burgundy Times Nine Palette!



## makeupmakesme (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey ladies!

  Nothing is better than a good ol'fashion HAUL! I just filmed a collective haul, and some of it I have had for a VERY long time (oops!...lol). However, I did recently pick up the MAC Burgundy Times Nine set and a bunch of other goodies 







  Let me know if you guys have tried anything I bought and liked/loved/hated it!


----------



## penlipstick (Mar 30, 2015)

Those E/S look beautiful!


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 5, 2015)

penlipstick said:


> Those E/S look beautiful!


  I've been playing around with them and they really work well together! I'm definitely recommending it!


----------



## Casey Ann (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice haul!  I LOVE my beauty blender!  Let me know how the beauty blender soap is, I've been wanting to try it out!


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 13, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Casey Ann* 



Nice haul!  I LOVE my beauty blender!  Let me know how the beauty blender soap is, I've been wanting to try it out! 



  It's really good! It's hard to know how much your using though, considering that some of it is washing down the drain while you're using it. I washed ALL of my brushes and I still have a lot of it left!   (I have somewhere close to 50-75 brushes, so it tackled it pretty well)


----------

